# RC or Five Ten?



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

Hello gang,
Just picked up my first pair of real MTB shoes. RC Livewire. They feel good, just a bit shallow in the heel (house walk-around). Are the Five- Tens any deeper in the heel? I'm just a beginner/causal ridder. Suggestions?


----------



## Trinimon (Aug 6, 2019)

I'll let ya know next week when my RC Livewires come in. I got fed up landing on my arse trying to walk on slick roots, greasy slopes and wet rocks with my 5.10s. With the quarantine lockdown on, there's nowhere to try on RCs in my area. Tough to pass up on the 25% off and free shipping deal on now. I heard they are the same size as 5.10s but slightly narrower which would work for me as I find the 5.10 Freeriders to be a little on the wide side.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

both are good, but if i had to pick, fiveten


----------



## ericridebike (Nov 23, 2016)

I've been eyeing some RC Livewires since they are currently having a sale (25% off with free shipping). Currently have a pair of 5.10 Freeriders that are pre-ADIDAS and I do like them a lot. All the reviews I have read on the RCs say they are not as sticky/grippy as the 5.10 shoes are and that makes me a little hesitant to order a pair.


----------



## scoobiemario (Aug 4, 2016)

I met and talked to RC rep at the Duthie Hill last year. (I'm in VA, I was just there travelling) He said that RC addressed many issues that 510 had. I warrantied my first 3 pair of 510's for sole wearing out for instance. I had holes down to white layer of sole. This and a fact it's a small company made of guys that got kick in the ass by Adidas when it took over 510 makes me wanna try RC!
RC shoes were comfy and seemed good over all.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

510 freeriders are great.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

I have both the RC Hellions and the 5.10 Freerider Pros. Both well made, very similar style and fit. I agree with others that the Hellions have less coverage around the heel and are a little heavier, I think due to a beefier sole. 

The dealbreaker for me is the sole grip, 5.10 still has a stickier sole. Of course this means it will wear faster, but I will take that for on the bike performance.

I still like the Hellions, I will sometimes ride with them on shorter flatter rides, and they are an awesome casual shoe. For a primary riding shoe I will still go with 5.10.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

I bought a pair of 5-10 Freeriders from Evo.com for $80 shipped. We'll give them both a try at home.
Thanks gang!!


----------



## slimat99 (May 21, 2008)

DNW said:


> I have both the RC Hellions and the 5.10 Freerider Pros. Both well made, very similar style and fit. I agree with others that the Hellions have less coverage around the heel and are a little heavier, I think due to a beefier sole.
> 
> The dealbreaker for me is the sole grip, 5.10 still has a stickier sole. Of course this means it will wear faster, but I will take that for on the bike performance.
> 
> I still like the Hellions, I will sometimes ride with them on shorter flatter rides, and they are an awesome casual shoe. For a primary riding shoe I will still go with 5.10.


Have you tried RC's 4.0 maxgrip rubber? I've read conflicting reviews about 6.0 vs 4.0. The consensus seems to be that neither matches 5.10 s1 which is fine with me. While I would like to believe someone can match s1, it's pretty clear no one can. Not sure why this is considering other climbing shoe companies have no problem matching 5.10. Also, do you find the hellion's lay down power better than freerider pro's thanks to a stiff midsole?


----------



## DNW (Mar 11, 2006)

slimat99 said:


> Have you tried RC's 4.0 maxgrip rubber? I've read conflicting reviews about 6.0 vs 4.0. The consensus seems to be that neither matches 5.10 s1 which is fine with me. While I would like to believe someone can match s1, it's pretty clear no one can. Not sure why this is considering other climbing shoe companies have no problem matching 5.10. Also, do you find the hellion's lay down power better than freerider pro's thanks to a stiff midsole?


I have not tried their DST 4.0 sole yet, I might be tempted if I check out some powerlines before pulling the trigger on them. I am not sold on the form factor on those, I like the idea of more ankle protection but would like to try those on first. I have also heard they still dont compare to the 5.10s for sticky soles, and that is still my top priority, esp when the freerider pros are a pretty darned good shoe. As far as power, the RCs probably are a little more efficient, but that is not my top priority.


----------



## kamaaina1 (Dec 16, 2012)

5-10 Freeriders delivered today. Much better feeling shoe with more/deeper heel support. For me, anyway. Thanks for your responses!!


----------



## kevin267 (Mar 9, 2011)

The transition clip shoes are great, hard to beat five ten for flats though


----------

